# Poor Goats



## terrilhb (Jan 10, 2011)

We live in Ga.  Getting sleet and later freezing rain and ice. Went out to feed my babies and they flat out refuse to come out of their house.  Waited a little bit and still no.  So I took their food to them and their water.  Don't mind I love them.  Gave them lot's of hay to snuggle in not that they leave it there. LOL  Good luck to everyone getting this storm.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

I dont blame them...I would'nt either!!    Hope you guys weather the storm ok!!!  Good luck!!


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks we will.  Got everyone hunkered down.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 10, 2011)

Here in N. Alabama, we've got 8" to 10" of snow on the ground, depending on where we measured.  Had to shovel a path from all the shelters to the water and feed areas before they would venture outside.  This is the deep south, people!  Not supposed to get this kind of snowfall here.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats what I do too!!  In NH we've been lucky this year..we have not been slammed with snow!!  (I better be careful, I'll jinxs myself)  I only completely closed the barn one night so far!!!    Goaties been out almost everyday!!  

I always keep thier feed and water inside the barn...cuz my guys hate rain too..they will not go near it!!!  So I dont even bother...stays cleaner for me anyway!  

Be careful heading out to tend them!! Ice can be dangerous..and carrying a bucket of warm water!!! Oppsie!! Could be disaterous!!!    For you!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Here in N. Alabama, we've got 8" to 10" of snow on the ground, depending on where we measured.  Had to shovel a path from all the shelters to the water and feed areas before they would venture outside.  This is the deep south, people!  Not supposed to get this kind of snowfall here.


That is CRAZY!!!  I think we got about 5 inches total from the whole winter so far!!!  Maybe we wont move south as planned!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 10, 2011)

We have snow blown paths and sections for animals for years. Not fun but necessary. So far this year we have only had to snow blow under our overhangs of the barn. Of course people think your nuts when you tell them you are snow blowing your lawn. Anything for the animals, right?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 10, 2011)

We have 5-6" here so far and it is still coming down. It is supposed to change over to ice tonight. 

The goats are all hundled up and not enjoying this one bit. I don't blame them.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

We're in North Georgia.  It's crazy out there!  I can handle the snow, but the freezing rain will get ugly tonight.  The goats are all hunkered down and the chickens refuse to come out!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 10, 2011)

The kids were out bright and early this morning so they got to take care of the animals. I'll be going to soon to check on everyone again.
Last night I made sure everything was ready just in case, and glad I did since it hit us in the middle of the night instead of late morning!
One hen met me at the door this morning wanting to come inside.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2011)

And here...In Indiana....the sun is shining and it's 30 degrees out.

Finally, some justice in this world....everyone's getting their fair share.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 10, 2011)

One of our 4-day-old Boer kids, Aurora, sniffed/licked some snow off the top of my boots this morning and then rolled her little lip up and done the Flehmen response! So funny!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay so I jinxed myself for sure...we are getting over a foot of snow in NH tues into weds!!!!  

Just got the Winter storm warning coming thru!!!!!   

Spoke waaaayyy to soon!!!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 10, 2011)

They're already thinking about cancelling school here!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 10, 2011)

We are getting snow here now. Have about 2 feet on the ground and it's still coming down. Our goats are in for the winter.  I feel really bad for the southern people who are not used to the snow. It's a challenge to do the winter barn chores for sure even when is the normal for you. In a pinch to lug water  from house to barn in snow  if you don't have a sled, fill empty juice, milk jugs, cat litter plastic jugs(anything clean with a top) etc.  center them on a tarp, gather up the ends and it's easy transport thru snow. I've also used the bottom of a dog crate with leash to do same thing. Much easier than lugging buckets. Make sure you dress in layers, stay warm while you are running to the barn worried about the animals!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> One of our 4-day-old Boer kids, Aurora, sniffed/licked some snow off the top of my boots this morning and then rolled her little lip up and done the Flehmen response! So funny!


When our buck was still a bottle baby my husband was eating a pickle and offered it to Pie- he sniffed it and did the same thing!  It was the first time we'd seen him do it and it cracked us up.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 10, 2011)

Just when it starts to get dark out the goats decide to come out.  They are to awesome.  Love my babies


----------



## julieq (Jan 11, 2011)

With the wind chill here it's about 11 degrees today.  Very little snow on the ground now, but we're due for more in the next couple of days.  Everyone's in the barn with the doors closed to keep the wind out.  Looking forward to summer!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 11, 2011)

No! Not Summer!  Spring... warm and sunny but not hot and sticky yet, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm looking forward to summer!  Summer here is lovely. Rarely higher then 80, average a lovely 75. 

However I do have to put up with long, cold, dark winters. 

Off Topic: JulieQ, I must have a girl who has lineage from your lines. She is QSF SilverAurora Wind 2*D AR1848. I asked her breeder (since I am the 3rd or 4th owner down the line) what the QSF meant and she said it was something about the lineage.


----------



## Ga_goat (Jan 11, 2011)

We are in South Ga , no snow  but have had some 19 to 22 degree  nights and some freezing rain , pretty cold for 15 miles from Fl .


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 11, 2011)

> Thats what I do too!!  In NH we've been lucky this year..we have not been slammed with snow!!  (I better be careful, I'll jinxs myself)  I only completely closed the barn one night so far!!!    Goaties been out almost everyday!!


We've been lucky too in Southern Pennsylvania.  Had over 2 feet by this time last year, only 4 inches on the ground with this storm.  Yeehaw!  

Warning to those with the snow and ice that your goats aren't used to - when you get better weather and let your goats  out - watch out for scours.  I have 2 that are 100% likely to scour after bad weather and getting to browse. Just saying...


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 12, 2011)

What is scour? Sorry if it is a dumb question, new to goats


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 12, 2011)

Diarrhea.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 12, 2011)

You're very welcome.  Although I have to wonder what the heck they're going to be browsing on right now!   Oh, I wish Spring would hurry up and get here already.


----------

